# Stolen Husqvarna 346



## dozerdan (Dec 1, 2011)

Stolen Husqvarna 346 with ported 357 cylinder and carb, two ring piston. Taken from my shop along with Schumacher battery charger, 8" 3 jaw lathe chuck with Rohm jaws with mounting plate for a rotary table, Aloris Quick Charge tool post with at least 10 holder, holders are marked Aloris, Dorian, one is marked Phase II, all of the holders had tooling in them, all but the knurling and cutoff tools are indexable.
I am sure that it was someone that was in my shop and ran that particular saw. The saw was sitting with a ported 357, ported 359, ported Dolmar 7900, Ported Jonsered 2171. New in the box Husqvarna 390 and a new in the box Stihl 200T. The only saw taken was my 346, the ugliest saw in the bunch. They also stole my good old Eagle fuel can with mixed fuel. I had 3 of those cans in my shop, none marked, one had regular gas , one mixed and one had diesel, they only took the mixed fuel.
Later
Dan

http://www.sunlink.net/~dozerdan/346rightcoveron.jpg

http://www.sunlink.net/~dozerdan/346frontcoveron.jpg

http://www.sunlink.net/~dozerdan/346leftcoveron.jpg

http://www.sunlink.net/~dozerdan/346flywheel.jpg

http://www.sunlink.net/~dozerdan/346357cly.jpg

Survivors will be prosecuted!


----------



## gink595 (Dec 1, 2011)

I wouldn't pissed about the saw I'd be pissed about all the tooling they took.


----------



## dozerdan (Dec 1, 2011)

gink595 said:


> I wouldn't pissed about the saw I'd be pissed about all the tooling they took.



Yes I am pissed about the tooling. I didn't say much about them on here because most of the people wouldn't have a clue about their value.
To give you guys some idea of the value of the tool post with the holders, cutting tools, you could buy at least 4 new ported 346's, maybe 5.
Later
Dan


----------



## ECsaws (Dec 1, 2011)

sounds like you have a good Idea who did it ? maybe figure out a way to set them up ?


----------



## ausneil 1 (Dec 5, 2011)

ECsaws said:


> sounds like you have a good Idea who did it ? maybe figure out a way to set them up ?



I'm with you on that one ECsaws,,,
it would take me a long time to replace my gear should it ever be stolen.
Best of luck finding the theif Dozerdan, by what you said, they knew what they wanted.
later neil


----------

